# Two sisters,one has died, new kitten or two?



## GrandPolar (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi. I have two kitties, Yoda and Jedi, sisters and are 5 years old. Sadly Jedi passed away from kidney failure suddenly two days ago. My wife and I are both shattered at the loss of Jedi. Yoda does seem to be coping, but every now and again looks around for her sister.

Jedi was really my wife's cat, they bonded very closely and Yoda has a closer bond with me, although both of them bonded with both of us, if that makes any sense.

We both agree that we need to fill Jedi's hole as quickly as possible. I have been researching the net and seem to find only horror stories of bringing in a new kitten into the household. Although I am very aware that the needs to be an integration period, it would be nice to know of any positive stories. 

My wi and I have very calm dispositions and Yoda is the same. She and Jedi were very close.

So any suggestions would be appreciated. I know we may have a bit of a tough time ahead, but with some positive guidance I am sure we can introduce new members into our family. The big question is - one or two kittens?



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I can be very positive - as long as it is the right cat. I have six cats and a dog - and although they certainly didn't all arrive at the same time they are very bonded with each other. One cat is a bit more aloof with the others but even she is happy for the youngsters to cuddle up to her on top of the radiator.


----------



## amsong (Nov 16, 2012)

Definitely two kittens!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let the babies entertain each other, distract each other and pester each other... let sweet Yoda enoy watching them, without any demands on her by a single kitten to be the playmate. She will join in when and if she desires, and she will sit back and watch if she prefers. This way, she can choose her level of involvement. I don't believe that two kittens will somehow prevent bonding or sisterhood on the part of Yoda!!! I don't think she can exactly ignore their presence, or anything like that! 

I don't think you need to anticipate a difficult integration. Expect the best, trust your animals and your household stability, set the tone for calm success.... and provide those babies with a space to be babies and let Yoda choose how it goes. I doubt she will attack them. Maybe you can put them in a room with a divider that Yoda can cross and the kittens cannot cross (if this is possible)... and let them adjust to a new home and let Yoda adjust to them... if it is too stressful that way, you can create larger/ stronger boundaries. 

I have rescued and fostered, so my own cats have had to deal with new animals coming through the home regularly. I expect them to just deal with it; we have a higher cause we are dealing with, and I don't really entertain the possibility of them being rude about it, and... to be honest... it has changed all of us for the better. My extremely aggressive male is now "Grandpa" to a tiny kitten who helped him find his inner paternal side... etc etc. and has found some tolerance and acceptance of the crazy ways of the world.

I am sorry for your loss of Jedi's presence in your home... I wish you peace, especially in the face of a sudden illness in a young cat. 

Ann-Marie


----------



## GrandPolar (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Ann-Marie.
Thanks for the great reply.

We got two kittens yesterday (8 & 9 weeks) and have settled them in a spare room for a day or so that they can familiarize themselves.Yoda knows something is up, but seems to be relaxed. This afternoon she sat in the passage and saw the kittens in the room, turned away and went on her business.

We will keep them apart for another day (the kittens need their injections etc ) and we will let Yoda sniff around their room. Then we will do a meet-n-greet! We will trust the universe on this one!

I'll let you know how it goes!

Cheers!





Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peg (Nov 19, 2012)

Ann Marie, I am so impressed with your advice. Beautifully written. You have such a great insight with cats.You're awesome. I'm new 
on the blog here but I am looking forward to more of your posts..PEG


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

First of all, I'm so sorry for the passing of Jedi. I was also going to recommend two kitties and I'm so glad you did get two. I think Yoda will do just find so long as she can get away from the activity of the kittens when she's had enough. What did you name the kittens?


----------



## GrandPolar (Nov 15, 2012)

We kind of stuck with Star Wars. The ginger male is Chewbacca and the white/grey female is Jaina-Solo (daughter of Princess Leia and Han Solo). We are going through the slow 'getting to know you' process and things are going fine so far.

....guess the Force is with us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elvie (Nov 21, 2012)

I am sure the force is strong within those two. 

And remember, when it comes to cats, the more the merrier, at least for them.


----------

